# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لو علموا قبيح سريرتي

## محمد طه شعبان

قال القحطاني رحمه الله:
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي ... لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي ... ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي ... وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ... بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني

----------

